# Power Steering Reservoir Cap Removal



## blawby24 (Dec 23, 2009)

Do I need a special tool to remove the cap from the power steering reservoir on a 199.5 Jetta GLS?
It's a green cap, with a little nub, and no discernible way to remove the cap to fill the power steering fluid.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Power Steering Reservoir Cap Removal (blawby24)*

No!


----------



## blawby24 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Power Steering Reservoir Cap Removal (gehr)*

I know it sounds silly, but what the heck is the deal with those things. I've used everything that can fit in that nub to get some leverage on the on it and I've just about destroyed the thing.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Power Steering Reservoir Cap Removal (blawby24)*

It shouldn't be too tight at all!?!? It only turns about 90* to come off, lefty losey.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Power Steering Reservoir Cap Removal (blawby24)*

Try with the side of a flat screwdriver.


----------



## blawby24 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Power Steering Reservoir Cap Removal (gehr)*

I wish it was that simple. WTF? I'll have to use some vise grips or something. I mean, what the heck were they thinking with this thing. Thanks for the help


----------

